# Got my VF-Engineering 2.5L Cold Air Intake !!!



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

I just got new engine in my car !!! It's awesome !!! Throttle response is so different now! Big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to VF-Engineering, I just installed CAI before coming home at Waterfest exibition parking lot. Install took about 1 hour couse it was very hot outside and I didn't have any instructions. Perfect fit and finish, looks like those VF guys spent a lot of time designing CAI, everything just top notch.
It was 3 hours of pure sex listening to the engine on the way home. It pulls so much better, sound is awesome, shifts are so smooth I just cant get of smile from my face








P.S. No CEL after 200 mi trip back home, pics are comming tomorrow! VF Engineering rocks!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## island T (May 1, 2000)

awesome, can't wait to get mine.
could you post pictures of it on your car, please.


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (island T)*

Im still kicking myself in the but. I bought one at waterfest but Then I had a change of heart. I wasnt to sure about the cel.


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (island T)*

As promised I snaped some pics this morning


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

w00t 
can't wait to get mine


----------



## golfofdeath (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Got my VF-Engineering 2.5L Cold Air Intake !!! (KoF)*

wiring diagram please


----------



## Sucka612 (Jan 23, 2007)

sweet, can you also convert it to a short ram?


----------



## island T (May 1, 2000)

isn't there a heat shield?


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Got my VF-Engineering 2.5L Cold Air Intake !!! (golfofdeath)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfofdeath* »_wiring diagram please

For what???








And there is a heat shield, I just couldn't take a pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kmarriner (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Got my VF-Engineering 2.5L Cold Air Intake !!! (KoF)*

That is right where foglights mount, Will the fogs still fit in?


----------



## golfofdeath (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Got my VF-Engineering 2.5L Cold Air Intake !!! (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_
For what???










For the extension they supply with the intake for the MAF


----------



## Blacksheepsquad (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_










That's a **** load of dirt and stuff for 200 miles...


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Got my VF-Engineering 2.5L Cold Air Intake !!! (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_shifts are so smooth I just cant get of smile from my face










how does a cai improve shifting














congrats on the intake still cant decide what to get i'll wait a bit and see how everyone does with theirs... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chuckyseal (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (KoF)*

that blue tape is terrible!


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Got my VF-Engineering 2.5L Cold Air Intake !!! (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_
how does a cai improve shifting
















maybe it sounds weird, but when you rev car in gear and let throttle off, rpm's go down a little slower for some reason, so you have more time to shift and stay at high rpm's.









_Quote, originally posted by *chuckyseal* »_that blue tape is terrible!








Do you like rock chips on your hood and bumper???











_Modified by KoF at 11:04 AM 7-24-2007_


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Got my VF-Engineering 2.5L Cold Air Intake !!! (golfofdeath)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfofdeath* »_
For the extension they supply with the intake for the MAF

there are just 5 wires at MAF, wires for extension come with intake, it took 10 min for us to get MAF wires done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derek_k (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Blacksheepsquad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blacksheepsquad* »_
That's a **** load of dirt and stuff for 200 miles...

I was thinking the same thing... Might be a smart idea to install some kind of mesh to protect the filter a bit?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_As promised I snaped some pics this morning

























































Clean install KoF! Nice too see there are no gaps in between the secondary air injection and crank case vent connectors. Thats very important.
Nice grill aswell. If you are worried about your filter getting dirty there are water retardent filter wraps: http://www.knfilters.com/snowmobile.htm


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

so... you ride around with blue tape on the car all the time? where the hell do you live that you need that?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_so... you ride around with blue tape on the car all the time? where the hell do you live that you need that? 

blue tape for roadtrip to waterfest....


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_so... you ride around with blue tape on the car all the time? where the hell do you live that you need that? 






















he went to waterfest and it was a long trip so he didnt want rock chips on his hood.


----------



## DasBlackHare (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (Uberbunni)*

So I baught a vf intake aswell at waterfest, definetly consider buying an exhaust after giac and the intake, you can tell the exhaust is too restrictive after driving hard with the intake and pump program enabled.


----------



## kmarriner (Jun 5, 2007)

Has anyone used it with foglights? That is my question still.


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (kmarriner)*

wow dude, you have a 1.5?????
I don't have the VF intake, however, I do have the Carbonio and I have foglights.
There's no issue, although more air = faster? I don't know, but I'm still faster than stock. And the sound is beastly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaner05jetta* »_... And the sound is beastly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Drove KoF's car around the block... Sound is awesome!!! You can not hear it from outside, but inside it's truly beastly.
Compare to my stock 2.5 it is definitely a different car.


----------



## ranciso (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (crawl)*

Can someone post a video or sound clip of the vf intake. I purchased the carbonio and it is loud as hell. I would like to compare the two - thanks


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (ranciso)*

http://www.mishield.com/ for permanent blue tape that's invisible, order up








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (ranciso)*

I'll try to make video later, don't have time now. Here is a pic without engine cover http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by KoF at 10:01 AM 7-26-2007_


----------



## PaulCep (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (KoF)*

can you order these? where? how much?


----------



## island T (May 1, 2000)

*Re: (PaulCep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaulCep* »_can you order these? where? how much?

have you looked or read any other threads in this section yet???


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (PaulCep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaulCep* »_can you order these? where? how much?


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_This intake is for sale; we have sold all our stock to our dealers. More stock will be coming in, if you would like to pre-purchase an intake please contact the sales department. 

$275


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Got my VF-Engineering 2.5L Cold Air Intake !!! (KoF)*

Hey man I autocrossed with you at waterfest! I was the kid with the rabbit on huffs. I'm really considering this intake now. Looks sweet.


----------

